# Please recommend a cycle carrier



## henrisilver (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi all, 

Can somone please recommend a bike carrier for my La Strada Trento, which is based on a high top Ford transit 2007.
The Fiamma 200D looks suitable on paper but before I buy I`d much appreciate your input. 
By the way the ability to carry 3 bikes would be prefered.

thanks in anticipation,


Clubby


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

We have a Fiamma 200DJ (or something or other) on the back of the Ducato van. Like most Fiamma products, in my opinion, *poor* quality. It's less than 9 months old and is rusting and the polished chrome parts have bubbled up and corroded.

Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a great alternative, and functions well enough for the job. The 200DJ is only a two bike thing, and to be honest, when loaded up (with expensive'ish lightweight bikes) puts a fair bit of weight onto the back door. I'd be wary of going for three, and if I did, I'd probably consider a tow-ball mounted one.

HTH
Steve


----------



## 109268 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Cycle Carrier*

Hi,

I have just purchased an Atera Strada 3 Towbar mounted carrier haven't used it yet but is a nice bit of kit. It was £250 from www.roofbox.co.uk. It has the advantage of not putting any strain on the back doors.

Taff


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

We've got a 200DJ too, sturdy enough after 5000 miles carrying two bikes, but I agree with the above comments regarding quality - bits going rusty and corrosive bubbles after 11 months 

Griff


----------



## henrisilver (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks all for your prompt and helpful replies,   

I think ill go for The Welshman`s suggestion of a Tow bar mounted one, now I need to find out where to get a tow bar fitted :? 

thanks

Clubby


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Look at a Thule towball carrier from Towequipe excellent bit of kit complete with lights and no plate.


----------



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

I like the look of this one...

http://www.roofracks.co.uk/main/cycleracks_rear2-3.htm


----------



## henrisilver (Oct 15, 2007)

pelicanpete said:


> I like the look of this one...
> 
> http://www.roofracks.co.uk/main/cycleracks_rear2-3.htm


Me too! Thanks pelicanpete, looks like the favourite 

Clubby


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats the one, mines the two bike one been to spain and all over with one electric and one roadster no problems at all, never had to adjust it after initial setup, you will need an Alco ball there just a bit longer in the neck and standoff.they come with a 13 pin plug my mate bought an adaptor for his, i took the plug off mine and replaced it with a 7 pin. its not a cheap bit of kit but good stuff rarely is.


----------



## 109268 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi,

I liked the look of the Thule carrier the reason I went for the Atera was that whilst the Thule does tilt to allow access via the rear doors the Atera pulls away from the back of the van and then tilts giving better access to the rear of the van. If this is not a requirement then I think that both models are much the same.

Taff


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I believe the Fiamma bike rack fits on the drivers side door only meaning that your rear window will be blocked whilst driving. I have a back box on my Fiamma and a tow ball mounted Thule for the bikes but the Fiamma does cut down on visibility.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Check out the "Thule" website.They have some really good towball bike racks that come complete with towball electrics and number plate board.2 bike one (model no 9502) was quoted at £63.95 Plus £8 delivery.They have 3 and 4 bike versions but didn't get price for them as I only wanted 2 bike version.


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

*bike rack falls off....*

We had a bike rack supplied and fitted to our last Van by Brownhills when we bought from them....
On returning from one French trip we were on the M1 heading north when we were flashed by a wagon driver, pulling in to a service station with the wagon right behind us, we pulled up only to find the bike rack with bikes still attached been dragged on the ground, the wagon driver a great guy told us it happened a couple of miles back and he kept a close eye on us as this could have caused a serious accident, with his help we managed to release the rack as it had been fitted with 1 1/4 inch self tapping screws...
Brownhills got a total roasting from us.. new rack.. bikes sorted but it just goes to show you cannot rely on dealers doing the job right.


----------

